# Problemas con Kaffeine ,  ffmpeg-6.0 Y WMA (cerrado)

## cameta

Con este paquete  kaffeine no puede reproducir los archivos WMA.

Cuando intentas abrilos da este error:

Executable: kaffeine-xbu PID: 7006 Signal: 11 (segmentation fault)

desde consola nos dice:

KCrash: Application 'kaffeine-xbu' crashing...

sock_file=/home/mestres/.kde4/socket-tux/kdeinit4__0

Con ffmpeg-0.5_p20373 todo funciona perfectamente.

----------

## cameta

ah me descuidaba:

Las USE del paquete son estas:

 media-video/ffmpeg-0.6  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa encode hardcoded-tables mmx mmxext ssse3 zlib (-altivec) -amr -bindist -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -faad -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -mp3 -network -oss -pic -rtmp -schroedinger -sdl -speex -test -theora -threads -v4l -v4l2 -vaapi -vdpau -vorbis -vpx -x264 -xvid" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 0 kB

----------

## cameta

Solucionado con:

```
media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p20373  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa encode hardcoded-tables ipv6 mmx mmxext mp3 ssse3 zlib (-altivec) -amr -bindist -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -faad -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -network -oss -pic -schroedinger -sdl -speex -test -theora -threads -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -vorbis -x264 -xvid" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 0 kB 
```

Debe de haber algún bug en la nueva versión.

Marco como cerrado, porque realmente el problema no está resuelto.

----------

